# Skillslots PS4 Version



## Skopi84 (12. September 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Entschuldigt bitte, wenn dir Frage vielleicht blöd ist, aber kann man bei der Ps4 Version von Diablo3 auch 2 Skills aus der gleichen Kategorie auswählen und auf die Skillslot Tasten legen??  Ich habe dies in Skillungs Guides gesehen. Allerdings immer bei der Pc Version. Geht das auf der Ps4 nicht oder mache ich was falsch??

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Skopi


----------



## Azddel (12. September 2014)

Geht.
In den Optionen unter Gameplay musste du ein Häkchen setzen bei "Wahlmodus" oder "freier Wahlmodus", sinngemäß jedenfalls.
Dann kannst du die Slots frei mit beliebigen Skills belegen.


----------



## myadictivo (13. September 2014)

muss man am pc übrigens auch. jedenfalls hatte ich damals meinen ersten char am pc noch ohne den freien modus auf 60 gezockt, weil ich das nicht wußte


----------

